# De que maneira a Europa seria afetada se a corrente de Golfo...



## litorallover (5 Mai 2013 às 19:12)

... se a Corrente do Golfo fluísse diretamente para o Estreito de Gibraltar até penetrar no mar Mediterrâneo?


----------



## camrov8 (6 Mai 2013 às 19:44)

o sul seria basicamente igual mas no norte seria bem mais frio incluindo o norte de portugal basta olhar para o norte da california e para os estados do oregon


----------



## duero (12 Mai 2013 às 17:26)

camrov8 disse:


> o sul seria basicamente igual mas no norte seria bem mais frio incluindo o norte de portugal basta olhar para o norte da california e para os estados do oregon



La zona Oeste de Estados Unidos es muy templada, tanto como Europa Occidental. Los inviernos de esa zona son similares a los de Europa Occidental, mas el verano parece ser mas fresco. 
Las precipitaciones son elevadas, mas con un mínimo estival muy notorio, tanto o mas como en cualquier clima mediterráneo.

Eureka 40º48' Norte (latitud entre Aveiro y Oporto).

En.......9'4........165
Fb.......9'8........141
Mr......10'1........135
Ab......10'8.........84
My......12'5.........45
Jn.......13'7.........19
Jl........14'8..........5
Ag......15'0...........8
Sp......14'2..........15
Oc......12'8..........57
Nv......10'8.........142
Dc.......9'1..........206

Año.....11'9ºC........1022mm


----------



## duero (12 Mai 2013 às 17:41)

Mas el caso de Eureka es muy particular, ciudades mucho mas al Norte tienen veranos mas cálidos.

VANCOUVER (Canada).......49º16'N.

CAEN (Francia)...........49º10'N.


Vanc 4.8  5.9  7.6  10  13.2  15.9  18.1  18.3  15.4  11.1  7.1  4.8      11

Caen 4,5  4,9  6,9  8,8  12    14,8  17     17    15,1  11,9  7,7  5,4      10,5

Las temperaturas con practicamente las mismas, incluso Vancuver tiene inviernos mas templados y veranos mas calidos.


----------



## duero (12 Mai 2013 às 17:53)

COGNAC (Francia) 45º40'N........20 metros altitud.....60 kms al mar.

PORTLAND (USA) 45º30'N.............15 metros altitud.....100 kms al mar

       PORTLAND.....COGNAC

DIC........4'7...........5'9.
EN.........5'2...........5'4
FB.........6'5............6'7

JL..........20'6.........20'2
AG.........20'9.........19'7


----------



## duero (12 Mai 2013 às 18:13)

*PRECIPITACIONES DE VERANO EN COSTA OESTE DE NORTEAMERICA Y EUROPEA A LA MISMA LATITUD.*

NORTEAMERICA.............................EUROPA

PORTLAND.....915 mm /año............COGNAC....784 mm/año
VANCOUVER...1588 mm/año............CAEN.......710 mm/año


PRECIPITACIONES DE VERANO.

Mes........PORTL.......VANC......COGNAC...CAEN
Jn.............43............70..........47..........52
Jl..............16............54..........45..........48
Ag.............17............51..........50..........46
Sp.............37............73..........59..........61

Portland.......113 mm (12'5%)
Vancuver.....248 mm (15'6%)

Cognac........201 mm (25'6%)
Caen...........207 mm (29'1%)


En la ciudad de Eureka con 1022 mm al año, esos cuatro meses la precipitación total es de 47 mm, lo que quiere decir un 4'6% de la precipitación anual.



Los valores de precipitación de la Costa Oeste de Norteamerica son altos, mas la distribución de la precipitación es muy mediterránea, aún mas que en áreas mediterráneas de Europa.


----------

